# Fstab - ntfs gebruiken onder gewone user account (Fixed)

## Dikkiedik

Als root kan ik overal in, maar niet met een gewone user account.

Dan staat alles op slot in /mnt zelfs mn cdrom

Hoe moet ik mijn fstab aanpassen zodat ik mijn ntfs station in kan met mn gewone user account?

dat ik em lees & schrijfrechten geef en em als owner aanduid?

Schijf = /dev/hdc6

fstab regel:

/dev/hdc6     /mnt/E           ntfs           noatime         0   0

Misschien moet ik mn useraccount aanpassen? Em aan een of andere group toevoegen?

Hoe doe ik dit met een al bestaande account? moet ik dan ook gwoon useradd gebruiken?

alvast bedankt,

KevLast edited by Dikkiedik on Thu Jan 13, 2005 6:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Q-collective

 *Dikkiedik wrote:*   

> dat ik em lees & schrijfrechten geef en em als owner aanduid?
> 
> 

 

Tenzij je je NTFS partitie totaal wilt verneuken, wil jij echt geen schrijfrechten

----------

## dnas

Dikkiedik,

schrijfrechten op een ntfs partitie gaat hem alleen om het wijzigen van bestaande files en dan nog het blijft 'op eigen risico' ze.

in je /etc/fstab hoef je alleen het volgende te doen

```

/dev/hda3     /mnt/name     ntfs     uid=xxx,gid=xxx,rw,users     0 0

```

uid=xxx = je userid (1000)

gid=xxx = je groupid (100)

greetzzz sand

----------

## Dikkiedik

Ik heb ntfs support in de kernel gecompiled als read-only  :Razz:  dus ookal geef ik em schrijfrechten.... Dan gaat er nog weinig mis. Maar toch bedankt voor je opbouwende kritiek collective  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

en dnas, bedankt voor je hulp. Ik appricieer het.

----------

## Q-collective

 *Dikkiedik wrote:*   

> Ik heb ntfs support in de kernel gecompiled als read-only  dus ookal geef ik em schrijfrechten.... Dan gaat er nog weinig mis. Maar toch bedankt voor je opbouwende kritiek collective 
> 
> en dnas, bedankt voor je hulp. Ik appricieer het.

 

Het was niet zozeer kritiek alswel een waarschuwing, maar no problem

----------

## Dikkiedik

Ik heb eigelijk nog nooit ntfs write support geprobeerd... Er staat dat er tot nutoe geen gevallen bekend zijn waar de write-support, voor zover mogelijk, nog nooit iets heeft beschadigd. Maar dat is zeker omdat iedereen er netjes met z'n pootjes vanaf blijft  :Razz: .

Ik heb nu toegang tot het ntfs station en de andere stations die ik op de manier hierboven in fstab heb aangepast. Maar het enige nadeel is dat mijn cdrom station en diskette station nog steeds locked zijn...

Wat moet ik dan aanpassen om de useraccount toch toegang  te geven?

Ik heb de user al toegevoegd aan de cdrom en floppy group, maar het helpt weinig.

----------

## progster

met 2.6 is write support voor ntfs "te vertrouwen" hoor :p

----------

## frenkel

Het ging er niet om of het te vertrouwen is, maar je kunt bijvoorbeeld geen bestand aanmaken, alleen een bestand wijzigen als het dezelfde grootte blijft...

Frank

----------

## Dikkiedik

Ik heb nu toegang ott het ntfs statino en de andere stations die ik op die manier hierboven in fstab heb gemount. Maar het enige nadeel is dat mijn cdrom station en diskette nog steeds gelocked zijn, ookal mount ik ze op dezelfde manier...

Wat moet ik doen om toch toegang te krijgen onder die useraccounts?

----------

## Rainmaker

ik weet niet wat ze gedaan hebben, maar ik heb laatst (per ongeluk) gewoon naar mijn NTFS partitie geschreven. Was een ISO bestand van 700 Meg, wat nog niet bestond...

Windows werkt nog, en ik kan de ISO ook gewoon lezen...

Lijkt toch goed te gaan.

regel die ik gebruik

```
/dev/hda2   /mnt/data2    ntfs     defaults,umask=000   0 0
```

Hij mount em default ook gewoon als rw, ipv ro. Ik gebruik nitro-2.6.10

----------

## ZeroX-NL

ik gebruik deze regel in mn fstab:

```

/dev/sda6               /mnt/data3      ntfs            ro,user,gid=100,uid=1000,umask=007         0 0

```

ik heb mn kernel zonder schrijf ondersteuning gecompiled

als ik een ls -l /mnt/data3 uitvoer zie ik dat ik van alle bestanden en mappen owner ben

----------

## Dikkiedik

Zou dat ook zo moeten werken voor floppy station en cd-rom cd-rw??

----------

## frenkel

Ik gebruik dit, voor respectievelijk, cd-writer, cd-rom en floppy

```

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdwriter   iso9660         noauto,users,gid=60 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,users,gid=60 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto,users,gid=60 0

```

Note: gid=60 -> user moet dus in de disk group zitten.

Frank

----------

## Dikkiedik

Ik heb umask ook toegevoegd maar ze zijn nog steeds locked. Ik snap er geen hout meer van :S

----------

## frenkel

Unmount alles in /mnt en doe eens

$ chmod -R 755 /mnt

Frank

----------

## Dikkiedik

Jaaaa!! et heeft gewerkt   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Dankje frank  :Cool: 

kheb wel 777 in plaats van 755 gepakt.. geeft dit?

----------

## frenkel

Volgens mij maakt dat niet uit, als het maar werkt zoals je wil  :Razz: 

Frank

----------

